# Rolled Leather Collars and Braided Leads



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

For SM folks who are working in obedience or considering working in AKC obedience, AKC rules require a collar. 

I found a vendor at a show that I just love. She has beautiful rolled leather collars and braided leather leads. The rolled leather is protective of the Maltese coat and does not mat around the neck like many of the other fabric types. And I just love the braided leads. Compared to others her prices are pretty reasonable. 

Here is her website: 
On Lead


----------



## k9Cracker (Feb 22, 2006)

I have one of her braided leashes and I really like it. I don't have _her_ rolled leather collar, but one from somewhere else and I think it is just too heavy for training or showing. I do have him wear it sometimes just around the house or out in the park. Rugby wears a nylon slip collar for training, and usually for everything else too. 

Luckily, I don't have to worry about Rugby's coat. I have seen these and was going to order some for Rugby. Not sure how the braided leather is for the coats compared to the rolled, but it is much lighter. 
Kangaroo Leashes and Collars


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I use a satin lined light quick clip collar for obedience. I find doing a regular buckle on a dog in coat is not much fun. Leslie bought Soda a wider totally satin collar which I also like, custom from Angelyn (my satin lined are also from her).


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Wow, Carina, those are really good prices. I know I paid more than that several years ago for rolled leather collars and a lot more than what she is charging for leather leashes. I stopped using the collars but still use my 6' leather lead for obedience training and showing. The reason I stopped using the collars was that I found that the dye was bleeding out onto their coats. I had no trouble with the black collar but the green collar and red collar definitely bled. I still love rolled leather collars, bought a pink one and a brown one and had no problem with dye bleeding but I won't be buying red or green again.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

They are very beautiful, I love the light aqua/blue color. The prices are certainly a bargain!


----------

